# Grand River steelhead fisherman



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Asking this here since so many steelhead fisherman spend time on the river. Has anyone caught or seen any walleye caught in river this fall or early winter. I'm talking up river away from the mouth/ or pier ?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I caught a small walleye south of Painesville.


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

I've heard numerous report of small walleye away from the mouth on Rocky river. This fall a friend caught a small walleye all the way at Wakeman dam on the Vermilion.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I was thinking with so many walleye in lake maybe some hang in river more. Than just a very small early spring run.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Many, many years ago there was on outdoor magazine called "Outdoor Journal" that recommended Grand River for a variety of species....I think it was around 1976, decided to head there after reading the article, and fished around the covered bridge area off route 528 in June - caught several nice river smallmouth, and even got 2 walleye around 15 inches on my first trip there, all on home made maribou jigs...... Couple weeks later went back, around 4th of July, and caught an even bigger walleye, probably around 18". I realize things change over the years - but that trip kinda sticks in my mind all these many years later. (Drove a '69 beat-up Camaro to fish the Grand, LOL, in the summer of my college years) 

2 years ago got appx 4 lb walleye on a fly rod(wooly bugger) for the first time, but that was in Conneaut Creek around Rt 7 in early April. 

With the walleye population as healthy as it is, I have to believe there is a good share of resident (and non-resident!) walleye present


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

albionsteelheader said:


> Many, many years ago there was on outdoor magazine called "Outdoor Journal" that recommended Grand River for a variety of species....I think it was around 1976, decided to head there after reading the article, and fished around the covered bridge area off route 528 in June - caught several nice river smallmouth, and even got 2 walleye around 15 inches on my first trip there, all on home made maribou jigs...... Couple weeks later went back, around 4th of July, and caught an even bigger walleye, probably around 18". I realize things change over the years - but that trip kinda sticks in my mind all these many years later. (Drove a '69 beat-up Camaro to fish the Grand, LOL, in the summer of my college years)
> 
> 2 years ago got appx 4 lb walleye on a fly rod(wooly bugger) for the first time, but that was in Conneaut Creek around Rt 7 in early April.
> 
> With the walleye population as healthy as it is, I have to believe there is a good share of resident (and non-resident!) walleye present


Will try this spring.


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

Caught a 27.5" Walleye trolling flicker shads this past October looking for steelhead about 1.5 miles up Ashtabula river. Was quite a surprise when I got it up to the boat. Also have caught a couple dink Walleye (10-12"') when kayaking with friends on the Grand between Harpersfield dam (534) to 528 in Madison. Past spring also waded with a buddy for Steelhead in Grand between Painseville and in Madison close to Vrooman and caught 5 pretty nice Smallies that had to be lake fish (all 17-20"). 

May give the rivers more tries this spring if lake weather is a bit iffy for me to be out in kayak.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

albionsteelheader said:


> Many, many years ago there was on outdoor magazine called "Outdoor Journal" that recommended Grand River for a variety of species....I think it was around 1976, decided to head there after reading the article, and fished around the covered bridge area off route 528 in June - caught several nice river smallmouth, and even got 2 walleye around 15 inches on my first trip there, all on home made maribou jigs...... Couple weeks later went back, around 4th of July, and caught an even bigger walleye, probably around 18". I realize things change over the years - but that trip kinda sticks in my mind all these many years later. (Drove a '69 beat-up Camaro to fish the Grand, LOL, in the summer of my college years)
> 2 years ago got appx 4 lb walleye on a fly rod(wooly bugger) for the first time, but that was in Conneaut Creek around Rt 7 in early April.
> VWith the walleye population as healthy as it is, I have to believe there is a good share of resident (and non-resident!) walleye present


That is abt the time a friend and I saw the article and later talked to the lady running a bait shop/launching ramp(Rutherford's??, maybe) on the Grand, kin July. We were told to head east towards Perry Nuke water intake area to catch walleye. She mention a "light resident" walleye Spring spawn in the lower river but at that time of the summer, the only catchable fish were "migrating" following cool water temp loving baitfish as the lake warmed from West to East!(FEW people even knew this was a "regular occurrence" at that time!!) Had fished Erie for a couple years but this was the first time we had heard about a "Migration"! Now everyone knows. We tried it and caught a few on a "wild" L Erie(3-5 ft'ers in a 16 ft boat! Will never forget that trip!!)


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I saw one walleye caught and heard of one walleye caught this past late winter and spring so far.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The Grand used to get a fair walleye run in the spring - 1970s and 1980s. Enough that the same single hook spring restrictions that were in effect for the Sandusky, Portage, and Maumee were also present in the Grand. Never a bunch like the western rivers but enough where one could be confident to catching a few.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Before they shut down access to the old Uniroyal hole, I always thought that looked like prime walleye spawning habitat.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

1MoreKast said:


> Before they shut down access to the old Uniroyal hole, I always thought that looked like prime walleye spawning habitat.


You mean ash fault plant


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ngski said:


> You mean ash fault plant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe that’s what I meant. The spot across from the circle track there.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Was trolling the river Saturday, no steelhead for me. But a guy in a cayak got a nice walleye trolling in River near pier.


----------

